# moving to Wisconsin



## stroller06 (Jun 4, 2007)

Dear all,
Not the most exciting thread, but if anyone can find the time to help out, i would be most grateful!!
I've just landed a job in Dane county Wisconsin, nut am thinking about living in the Madison area. I'm moving from amsterdam and the company is footing all the relocation costs. Also, they will be looking after all health coverage for my wife and I. So Basically am very happy, but of course am worried about the move. 
Can anyone give me some basic must do's before and when I arrive. I need to buy 2 cars.....is it easy to get finance. I wil need a social security number (i suppose). is this easy to obtain. Would the hiring company usually take care of this? Does anyone know any expat forums/grous specific to the midWest/Wisconsin? Houses....buy or rent? 
This is a decision that I have just made, so this is the start of my journey. So any advice would be great. 
My wife will be with me. Is it easy for her to work. She has her own fine art gallery business in Holland. Would it be advisable to remain registered in Holland and issue invoices in the States through the Dutch business? 
I will obviously seek professional advice, but if anyone has experience with these things then please share.
Thanks for your time.
The Stroller


----------



## sling (May 24, 2007)

What kind of visa are you coming in on? If you are coming in on a work visa, your wife probably will not have the right to work. If you won the green card lottery, you are fine.

Getting a social security number is easy. You may have to pay a higher interest rate on a car loan just because you have no local credit history. 

Good luck, and welcome to the US!


----------



## stroller06 (Jun 4, 2007)

*cheers*

Cheers Sling, appreciate it.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, you would not apply for a social security number, it would be a tax ID number, and you have to have apply for a work visa if you are not from this country. You can talk to your company about that they will know what to do if they regularly hire from outside the country. As far as financing on a cars that should not be an issue at all.


----------



## nicole83 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi what company is it? I would love to work in Wisconsin? Could anyone give me tips on how i do this?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I think that if you get a work permit, you also apply for a social security number. Many people come in on work permits and then get green cards, and I think they have to pay into social security while they are on the work permit. I thought tax ids were for people with income that aren't working here, like people that own rental or investment property. If you can renew your work permit long enough to get 40 quarters credit, you can then claim social security I believe. Anyone with a definitive answer here?


----------



## awayinamerica (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't know what you need to collect social security, but you can usually get a social security number pretty easily. I think you have to pay taxes then.


----------

